
Do I need to build my projects without a framework/library to understand more? - dk574
Hi. Tech newbie here, although I&#x27;ve had an account here for some time.<p>I&#x27;ve been having struggles starting my projects and sticking to it till I finish, especially when I try to use frameworks like React. Working with state in React is one thing I still struggle with. When a library like Redux comes in, I get a lot more caught up with mastering the framework&#x2F;library before I start my project.<p>Since I didn&#x27;t have much experience making projects  without a framework,(e.g did not work with DOM much before React either, I only had a few projects using a basic HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS file), do I need to focus on projects without a framework to help with my understanding of React and&#x2F;or any other framework&#x2F;library?
======
new_guy
For what it's worth I'd say forget learning any framework, learn the language
first. That's where so many people go wrong.

Just forget frameworks, they make things a LOT easier but they really don't
help you learn the fundamentals.

Once you've got the fundamentals down, i.e you know the language and can do
whatever you need without a framework, then you can move on and learn one and
for that I'd do a complete structured learning course, something like
[https://www.fullstackreact.com/](https://www.fullstackreact.com/) then once
you've mastered the language, and then mastered the framework, you're good to
go. Otherwise you're just going to flounder and produce crappy code.

~~~
dk574
Thanks a ton!

